# Zurück aus Florida / Cape Coral



## Fischmäulchen (23. Mai 2004)

#: H I L F E  #: 

Wir sind wieder nach 3 Wochen zurück aus den USA! Nick_A hat es doch tatsächlich geschafft einen Koffer mit 49 kg nur mit Anglerzubehör (Hauptsächlich aus dem BassProShop) über den großen Teich nach Germany zu verladen. Bestimmt wird er hierzu noch viele Beiträge und Fischfangfotos plazieren. Ich sende vorab ein Foto, dass mich enorm erfreute!

Gruss Fischmäulchen


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida / Cape Coral*

.... Eines hab ich noch!!!

Nick_A und Fischmäulchen (nachdem er mich als Köder für die Haie benutzt hatte)


----------



## Jirko (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida / Cape Coral*

welcome back ihr beiden #h schön, daß ihr wieder unter uns weilt. da gibt es doch bestimmt einen megafeinen bericht von euch - gelle!? :m


----------



## anmati (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida / Cape Coral*

hallo 
und wilkommen zurück.............habe nur geschmunzelt bei eurer "einkaufstour" . waren vor 6 wochen in so einem laden.Nur nee stunde,
waren aber dann doch 1200 dollar  #: ...........
wenn unsere frauen wüßten  #d 

viel spaß mit den 49 kilos, gruß anmati


----------



## FishHunterBLN (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida / Cape Coral*

bist ja echt ramponiert nach deinem ködereinsatz 
aber das wird schon wieder....


----------



## Karstein (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida / Cape Coral*

Heyyyyy - welcome home, ihr zwei Beiden!

@ Fischmäulchen: ein netter Urlaubsbericht wird absolut gewünscht vond der Berlin-Fraktion! (den bringt Thomas bestimmt in einer Monatsausgabe)

Am besten gefällt mir Robert´s Blick auf dem Foto im Tackle-Shop: so sehen auch Elstern aus, bevor sie einen silbernen Löffel erbeuten!     

Ob von den 49kg alleine 5kg Avet-Rollengewicht dabei sind? Sprich Robert!

Liebe Grüße gen Minga

Karsten, Tanja und Paddy  #h


----------



## Smallmouth (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida / Cape Coral*

Hallo Fischmäulchen,

kenne das mit den 49 Kilo , jedes mal wenn ich nach Germany komme muß ich auch immer einen ganzen Angelladen mitbringen.
Wenn du mal Zeit hast bräuchte ich einige Informationen über deinen tollen Tripp nach Florida , von mir ist das ja fast ein Katzensprung .
Habe mich in der ersten Zeit nur im Norden / Kanada rumgetrieben , jetzt soll auch mal der Süden beackert werden.

Best Regards
Smallmouth


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida / Cape Coral*

Hi and good morning!

Mit der Zeitverschiebung haben wir noch enorme Probs, jedoch der Temperaturunterschied ist furchtbar! Brrrrrrr... saukalt ist es hier. Nick_A wird bestimmt einen Bericht verfassen über Anglertouren, Fischfang (besonders über seinen Haifischfang - ich glaub´ da ging vor Angst was in die Hose   ), Ruten, Rollen, GPS und sonstigem Equipment.

Ich kann nur von unserer Tour Fort Lauderdale, Miami, Key Biscayne, Key Largo, Islamorada, Marathon, Key West, Everglades, Naples, Fort Myers Beach, Sanibel und Cape Coral berichten. Gebe gerne Tips & Tricks (NO BAIT & TACKLE INSTRUCTIONS #6 ) eventuell für leidgeprüfte Anglerfrauen, denn das Florida-Leben ist auch ohne FISCHEN super, super, super! #r 

Lieben Gruss aus München
Fischmäulchen

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.... :z


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida / Cape Coral*

und ...


----------



## Karstein (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida / Cape Coral*

Na immerhin habe ich jetzt auch schon die Fotos hier gefunden nach meinem Seminar-Exil!

Klasse Fotos, bin auf den (Live-?)Bericht gespannt! Scheint ein rundum perfekter Urlaub gewesen zu sein?

Wenngleich Dein werter Gemahl sich bislang nimmer zu Wort gemeldet, sondern nur mal geschaut hat...(?)

Gruß

Ken


----------

